# how to pinpoint/ fix a non working HQI fixture?



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello my HQI fixture stopped working yesterday, the T5's built in the fixture still works but for some reason the HQI is not turning on anymore and I don't know if its the bulb or the ballast. is there any way to check the bulb or ballast to see if its defective before I go buy new ones? my plan is to buy a new bulb and if that doesn't work then proceed to buy a new ballast for the HQI. however If it is the ballast is there ways to repair it or am I kinda screwed here? im a college student and I don't have the money for this however if I don't do something soon my HC carpet will die off. please help


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

1. pull out the bulbs, flip it around and put it back in firmly.
2. Check to see if your ballast has a fuse, if it does see if the fuse is blown.
3. With the fixture unplugged, take apart the ballast box and inspect for any signs of damage. Sometimes the capacitor goes out and those are usually only $20-40 to replace. 
4. Take the fixture to a friend or LFS and try to double check the ballast and bulb with some used components they may have.

Good luck and be careful


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Got any friends at school that have a multimeter? That would be one way to test if it's the bulb or the ballast.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Remeber, do not touch the bare bulb with your fingers... the oils in your hands will rapidly diminish the life of the bulb if not cause it to blow immediately once turned on.

Oh yeah, a bad ballast will usually hum quite annoyingly.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Dryn said:


> Remeber, do not touch the bare bulb with your fingers... the oils in your hands will rapidly diminish the life of the bulb if not cause it to blow immediately once turned on.


This simply isnt true. I handle all manner of SE and DE bulbs with my bare very frequently and I have *never* had any of them blow. Sure I take care to wipe down the bulbs after handling them but the notion that a minute amount of oil will cause severe damage to a halide bulb is overblown.


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

That I think applys more to the much smaller halogen bulbs. I know for a fact that they WILL pop if you touch them with oils or water. Ive seen some with fingerprints in the glass. However, if you take care to wipe off the bulb, it should be fine.


----------



## god91234 (Mar 21, 2008)

Coralite said:


> This simply isnt true. I handle all manner of SE and DE bulbs with my bare very frequently and I have *never* had any of them blow. Sure I take care to wipe down the bulbs after handling them but the notion that a minute amount of oil will cause severe damage to a halide bulb is overblown.


 i splashed water on my hot one oce and itsteemed off didn't blow it


----------

